# سؤال هام من مهندس ميكانيكا



## تامر النجار (8 يونيو 2015)

السادة مهندسي الاتصالات انتشر مؤخرا معلومات تؤكد ان اجهزة جوالات سامسونج بها شريحة صغيرة ملصقة بالبطاريه تعمل على التجسس او ما شابه ذلك عندما تفتح الغطاء الخارجى للبطاريه تجد هذه الشريحة سوداء اللون متصله باسلاك دقيقة واذا ازلنا هذه الشريحة وقطعنا الاسلاك لا تؤثر على عمل البطارية او الجهاز مطلقا وهذا دليل على ان هذه الشريحة موضوعة لغرض ما (سمعت من بعض الاشخاص ان هذه الشريحه خاصه بتقنيه nfc لنقل البيانات وغيرهم قال انها مسؤوله عن فصل البطاريه عند الشحن الزائد وأراء كتير )

لهذا حبيت اسأل اهل الخبرة لمن لديه معلومات عن صحة الخبر​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 يونيو 2015)

ليت عندي علم بهذا الخصوص لأفيدك به
لكن عموما انتهاك الخصوصية و أمن المعلومات من القضايا التي أصبحت من القضايا المثارة دائما لديهم في أمريكا و أوروبا 
و ها هي المفوضية الأوروبية تحاول فرض سلطتها و قوانينها على شركات مثل قوقل و فيس بوك

بالنسبة للقطعة ، اذهب إلى فني إصلاح جوالات شاطر و متمكن و اسأله عنها و انظر إلى رده
إن أعطاك الفائدة منها و أنت تثق في تمكنه في علمه (أو اذهب لأكثر من فني و لاحظ تطابق الإجابات) ، فإن كان لها فائدة فهذا يعني أنها لا علاقة لها بالتجسس

الـ nfc هي تقنية حديثة للاتصالات قريبة المدى (نفس الغرض من البلوتوث تقريبا)

للفائدة ، هذان موضوعان مهمان و ممتعان فيما يخص الخصوصية 

http://www.adslgate.com/dsl/showthread.php?t=1796625&highlight=%C7%E1%CD%E1%DE%C9+%C7%E1%C3%E6%E1%EC

http://www.adslgate.com/dsl/showthread.php?t=1868104

تحياتي


----------



## elhusinyelhabyan (8 أكتوبر 2016)

هذه تقنية حديثة مماثلة للبركود تمكن من تتبع الموبايل والتصال به مثل البلوتووث


----------

